
How Deutsche Bank Enabled a Dirty Offshore Bank to Move Dark Money - lnguyen
https://www.buzzfeed.com/tomwarren/how-deutsche-processed-millions-for-a-dirty-bank
======
Frogolocalypse
> The German giant was kept in the dark about the true owners of suspicious
> FBME accounts whose transactions it was authorizing – despite requirements
> for correspondent banks to perform additional checks when signs of money
> laundering arise.

Yeah. Sure.

> Deutsche showered FBME with “Processing Excellence” awards for at least four
> straight years before the bank was named as a “primary money laundering
> concern” by the US government.

Yep. Clearly there was a lot of money to be made.

> Deutsche has faced questions over why it lent Trump more than $600 million
> at a time when other Wall Street banks had frozen him out. The bank was
> reportedly subpoenaed by special counsel Robert Mueller, who is apparently
> investigating the US president’s finances alongside his campaign’s contacts
> with Russia.

Hmm...

